# HUNTER ETHICS



## potous (Mar 6, 2010)

Everyone gets into all the res. nr crap the decoy hunting jump shooting stuff but what it all comes down to is being a resonsable ethical hunter.the unethical things I seen from every one in sd this weekend made me ashamed to be a hunter .


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Lets hear the story behing this one!


----------



## potous (Mar 6, 2010)

well while sitting in our spread we had people shooting out of there truck not at geese but ducks also had people shoot while birds worked decoysjust to scare them we were 1/3 mile off the road! so we went scouting found a small flock in a sneakable spot got permission only to 4 trucks stop 1 with loud pipes sat and reved untill the birds jumped would have been able to get within 40 yds.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

I seen guys on Sunday shoot into a flock of ******* and then speed off. Also a few trucks were driving around shooting muskrats out the window as well.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

That angers me. That is why hunters get bad names. I wish that you could just go up and take those peoples guns license and everything away for the rest of their lives. I know I had friends in high school who went snow goose hunting in SD they used .22s, which is not the worst part of this story either. And they told me how they shot 22 snows from a couple hunderd yards away with the .22s and then just left them did not even take the meat or anything. I also had a kid I went to high school with gut a deer while it was alive and just wounded. He recorded a video of it. I tried and tried to get him to send it to me and I was going to take it straight to the game and fish department. That is so wrong. What the heck. :******: :******: :******: :******:

Well enough of that.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Was sitting in the ditch, Yes I was ditch pigging thank you very much it is not illegal nor unethical, had a flock of snows coming over probably 30 yards high I was just waiting for them to get to me when a guy speeds up stops right in front of me, snows obviously flare up to about 90 yards high, he jumps out unloads his gun which had a magazine extension, waves at me and smiles and keeps on driving..... :******: :eyeroll:

Other than that I didn't see anyone do anything illegal or unethical hunting this weekend


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow people are jerks. You know that. What is wrong with the world now days. I am by no means a old man even tho that statement makes me sound like it, well im 19 but what the heck. I wish the law allowed you to :sniper: tires out of those peoples vehicles.


----------



## QUAD GOD (Mar 21, 2008)

i have seen this same kind of b.s. in mn.two years ago,i was hunting honkers on the farm of a friend of mines.there was a few other guys out there before we got there.they had been having some good luck decoying,and had 14 birds when they were done.we helped them pick up there spread and their birds,and they sorted through the birds,found 1 with a leg band,kept it,and tossed the rest in a pile in the grass,and left.i was appalled,to say the least.i could not let them lay there,so i picked them up,and my buddy and i cleaned them and kept them for ourselves.we were well over our limit,but i kept them anyhow.i have plenty of bad behavior while out snow goose hunting as well.
how people like these can call themselves sportsmen is hard for me to understand.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

If you people would use the time you spend *****ing on the internet and instead call the wardens maybe this would be less and less of a problem.

Just sayin.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

potous~

Was'nt a brown crappy looking mini van was it?


----------



## potous (Mar 6, 2010)

One was a white truck but one particular truck was a black dodge roll bars stickers all over back window with a fancy grill mn plates seen it earlier that day had a couple other trucks with it if i could have gotten plate #'s they would have been called in 
& I would post them for everyone to see!!!


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Wonder whats up with this? herd other stories from NoDak as well~

The .22 deal is way outof bounds,I think last year or the year before one of the avery boys was shot/killed in his layout from a rifle road hunter,this was in quebec while they were filming a fall goose hunt.Sad deal.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

AdamFisk said:


> If you people would use the time you spend b*tching on the internet and instead call the wardens maybe this would be less and less of a problem.
> 
> Just sayin.


I agree


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Those darn blue platters.

There are slobs all over. It seems like the spring season really brings them out.


----------



## foldem_up_mn (Mar 18, 2008)

alright lets go bashin MN....sounds like fun


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Codeman said:


> That angers me. That is why hunters get bad names. I also had a kid I went to high school with gut a deer while it was alive and just wounded. He recorded a video of it. I tried and tried to get him to send it to me and I was going to take it straight to the game and fish department. That is so wrong. What the heck. :ticked: :ticked: :ticked: :ticked:
> 
> Well enough of that.


Now that is pretty sick,,,


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep i cant wait to here why nr need to stay out of the state lol.


----------



## foldem_up_mn (Mar 18, 2008)

im ready for this arguement have it ever day in brookings


----------



## potous (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm just sayin that truck was from mn not that everyone from mn is unethical,Im from mn myself not so sure the other truck wasnt from sd regardless what they did was stupid and that is my point


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

AdamFisk said:


> If you people would use the time you spend b*tching on the internet and instead call the wardens maybe this would be less and less of a problem.
> 
> Just sayin.


Words of wisdom.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Sometimes you can't. You don't have the plate numbers, and sometimes it is just people saying stories. As far as my situation went it was just kids saying stories, they could not do anything on that. I agree that it would be nice if you could call the game warden and in a perfect world where you could get plates and pics it would work. but sometimes it wont always work.


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

Sometimes there isnt anything you can do about it. Where I was setup last weekend, we were setting up in the field and about 30 minutes after we started a pair of trucks pulled in to the approach and coould easily see us setting up. Instead of doing the right thing and moving on to another field, they simply drove a 1/2 mile down the road to the big water the birds were using and at first light jumped them on their roost. :******: It wasnt posted, but where is the respect for your fellow hunters. They knew we were hunting those birds. There were plenty of fields with birds in them, this one wasnt the best one by far but for some reason they had to put the screws on us for being in their field. :eyeroll: I have no clue whether it was a R or NR but it showed that its a screw everyone else world, worry about #1 first. If I would have spoke to them I would have had more than a few choice words. Some peoples kids...... :******:


----------

